# Irony, the Illegal Kind...



## AWP (May 6, 2013)

I often joke that the SARC helps to coordinate sexual assault, but little did I know that's what they do. At least, this O-5....

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...on-unit-charged-with-groping/?test=latestnews



> A top-level staffer for the Air Force’s Sexual Assault Prevention team was charged early Sunday morning with misdemeanor sexual battery, police in northern Virginia say.
> 
> The person arrested has been identified as Jeffrey Krusinski, 41, of Arlington. Krusinski was the prevention team’s chief of staff for the past two months and was removed from the post Monday pending the outcome of an investigation, Air Force officials say.
> 
> Police say Krusinski was intoxicated when he approached a woman at about 12:35 a.m. in a parking lot and “grabbed her breasts and buttocks.” He was arrested, charges and held on a $5,000 unsecured bond.


 
"The United States Air Force....you're going to have sex whether you like it or not."


----------



## DA SWO (May 6, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I often joke that the SARC helps to coordinate sexual assault, but little did I know that's what they do. At least, this O-5....
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...on-unit-charged-with-groping/?test=latestnews
> 
> ...


Pathetic on so many levels.

You could at least have looked him up on the Global and told us what rank he is (O-4/5?)

and in the irony section, he was an athelete at the AF Academy, which is where all the sexual assault investigations started.


----------



## AWP (May 6, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Pathetic on so many levels.
> 
> You could at least have looked him up on the Global and told us what rank he is (O-4/5?)
> 
> and in the irony section, he was an athelete at the AF Academy, which is where all the sexual assault investigations started.


 
Me or him? I did look him up and posted that he's an O-5 in my original post.


----------



## Scotth (May 6, 2013)

His career trajectory is headed in the wrong direction. Here is his mug shot:


Seems like the victim may have gotten some well deserved shots in on his drunken D-bag ass.

Crime report:
*SEXUAL BATTERY, *05/05/13, 500 block of S. 23rd Street. On May 5 at 12:35 am, a drunken male subject approached a female victim in a parking lot and grabbed her breasts and buttocks. The victim fought the suspect off as he attempted to touch her again and alerted police. Jeffrey Krusinski, 41, of Arlington, VA, was arrested and charged with sexual battery. He was held on a $5,000 unsecured bond. 

http://news.arlingtonva.us/crime-report:-may-6-2013


----------



## x SF med (May 7, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> ...
> "The United States Air Force....you're going to have sex whether you like it or not."


 
I thought that was the Navy, the whole Tailhook thing, or was that GOs in the Army...  maybe it's just the officer corps as a whole...


----------



## Salt USMC (May 7, 2013)

So much for those teal ropes :-"


----------



## DA SWO (May 7, 2013)

The scum suckers who rode the coattails of the perfumed princesses are firmly in-charge.

The operationally oriented take a chance types were flushed so these losers could stay in.

Disgusting.


----------



## x SF med (May 7, 2013)

the saddest part...  a former AFA football 'star' was thoroughly face scabbed by a female he accosted... good on her, she should have done more damage to this scumbag.


----------



## DA SWO (May 7, 2013)

x SF med said:


> the saddest part... a former AFA football 'star' was thoroughly face scabbed by a female he accosted... good on her, she should have done more damage to this scumbag.


Baseball player, guess he wanted to pitch one to her:-"


----------



## AWP (May 9, 2013)

While I beat up the Air Force, this obviously isn't just a problem in the Air Force (for better or for worse they have been very visible lately). Against that backdrop, we have this:

http://politicalticker.blogs.cnn.co...ting-on-sexual-assault-in-military/?hpt=hp_t3



> *Washington (CNN) –* About a dozen members of Congress were invited to meet at the White House Thursday with senior adviser Valerie Jarrett and the first lady's chief of staff Tina Tchen to address the issue of sexual assault in the military, a senior administration official said.


 
Nice to see the first lady become involved....our country needs to look at spouses in the next election because we clearly aren't electing one person, but I digress. So this important problem, and I agree that it is, warrants a meeting without the military? Not unusual, done many times before, but I find it curious/ funny/ infuriating that instead of meeting with the Mil first and then this meeting, it seems like they are finding solutions without understanding what else is being done.

At any rate, CNN can't count:



> The official did not provide names of the lawmakers invited to the bicameral bipartisan meeting, but CNN confirmed *two* of the guests were Sen. Amy Klobuchar, D-Minnesota, Sen. Kelly Ayotte, R-New Hampshire, and Sen. Kirsten Gillibrand, D-New York.


 
In the end this was probably nothing more than photo op, but I'm wary of our elected officials discussing solutions without all of the information. Maybe they have it, but I doubt it. They need to press to look as though they are doing their jobs.


----------



## Marauder06 (May 9, 2013)

Maybe anyone with an (R) beside their name doesn't matter?


----------



## DA SWO (May 9, 2013)

Why does everyone assume ALL the assaults are AGAINST women?


----------



## Confederate Son (May 9, 2013)

Scotth said:


> His career trajectory is headed in the wrong direction. Here is his mug shot:
> View attachment 8333
> 
> Yea I wouldn't look at the camera either buddy...


----------



## DA SWO (May 9, 2013)

Scotth said:


> His career trajectory is headed in the wrong direction. Here is his mug shot:


 
Fucking AF, (per USA Yesterday) asked the prosecutor for jurisdiction (she said no).


----------

